# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) شروحات :  فلاش علاج كافه اعطال blackberry Q5&Q10

## khaledmandela

*  
الاخوه الاعزاء فريق عمل وزوار منتدانا الحبيب     نبداء     * *       درس اليوم فلاشه لمعالجه جميع المشاكل للجهزين Q5&Q10  معالجه مشكله اللمبه الحمراء 
معالجه التوقف علي شعار بلاك بيري 
معالجه الاتصال بسيرفر البلاك بيري 
معالجه تثبيت التطبيقات 
وهي مجربه من طرفي ومضمونه مليون الميه         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي علي الفلاشه 
ومبروك التسجيل علي منتدانا   
نتمني ان نري مزيد من الشروحات   
بالتوفيق

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا  اخي
ومرحبا بك في بيتك التاني_

----------

